# Just Bought a Penn 545 reel



## Sharkfighter (May 23, 2012)

Anyone know about these?  Got it for 10 bucks at a Pawn shop but seems to be in good working condition.  

Checked Free spool and then in retrieve.  Star drag works.  Needs to be cleaned and I think I will replace the mono that is on it now.

I looked up the specs on the reel, it is about $130 New. 

Has anyone ever fished with one of these?  Will it handle cobia king grouper size fish?  It seems like a stout reel and is a bit heavy.  

I am thinking of pairing it with a 6.5 or 7 foot medium action rod, any thoughts on that?

Would you go mono or braid?  I am a fan of Braid and am leaning that way, but would that work well for Cobia, Snapper, grouper, with fluorocarbon leader? Would 30lbs braid be heavy enough?

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## gafshr (May 23, 2012)

I use a 525 and 2 555's to surf fish they are pretty good reels if you got one for 10 bucks id say you got a great deal.  Id say braid if your using it for offshore mono if your gonna be casting.  Its alot easier and cheaper if you get a wild bird nest if you use mono just from my experience.  My 555 hold up to some big sharks from the beach you shouldn't have any problem with a cobia and grouper.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, 

had some free time and was bored, so wondered in, it had a tag that said 15, and I offered 10 and he took it.

There are some screws that hold on what looks like some ornamental plate on the side missing that I will replace and a screw missing from the part that holds the reel to the rod which I will replace but otherwise looked in good condition.  

I cant cast a conventional to save my life so will go braid.


----------



## gafshr (May 23, 2012)

Imagine 11 ft rod 6 oz weight 4 oz of mullet and it bird nests bye bye rig and spending the next hour digging it out but I've learned practice makes perfect and I had some good people helping me (southernsurffishing).  I actually learned how to cast with using a light drag so it was impossible to bird nest then I worked up to free spool.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 23, 2012)

I have them on my King Fish rods..great reel for the money.  I use them on my charters and they are just about bullet proof...smooth drag..easy to rebuild..light..I spool mine with 15 or 20lb mono for the kings..6 to 1 ratio..


----------



## j_seph (May 23, 2012)

gafshr said:


> I use a 525 and 2 555's to surf fish they are pretty good reels if you got one for 10 bucks id say you got a great deal.  Id say braid if your using it for offshore mono if your gonna be casting.  Its alot easier and cheaper if you get a wild bird nest if you use mono just from my experience.  My 555 hold up to some big sharks from the beach you shouldn't have any problem with a cobia and grouper.


Not sure how big it is but I got some Shakespeare Tidewaters that I can cast 80lb TuffLine braid on all day.


----------



## gafshr (May 23, 2012)

You can defiantly cast braid I found its alot easier to dig out mono than braid on a bad backlash


----------



## j_seph (May 23, 2012)

gafshr said:


> You can defiantly cast braid I found its alot easier to dig out mono than braid on a bad backlash



Not supposed to get em that bad  
I just have a professional over run sometimes.


----------

